
Image Copyright Infrignement = Invoice - mgamache
I have a not-for-profit client that posted a image of a Las Vegas hotel on their website (where they are holding a conference). The hotel provided the image, but it turns out the hotel didn&#x27;t own the rights for the image. We revived a $900 invoice from the image owner (Destination360) threatening a lawsuit. We explained the situation and agreed to remove the image, but they still want the $900 or else. Should we pay the $900? There was no previous DMCA notice or any other previous contact. I know this is not a legal forum, but others may have had similar situations.
======
pwg
Given that the client was holding a conference at the hotel, and that the
hotel provided the image, your client may have a fair-use defense for use of
the image. Note I am not a lawyer, but you may want to investigate this aspect
before you do anything.

------
DrScump
Did you _copy_ the image or _link to it_ from the hotel site?

------
Cypher
Is it the actual owner or a copyright agency that represents the owner?

~~~
mgamache
This person refers to themselves as "Legal Counsel" for the company, but I
doubt he is an employee.

